# Deactivation?



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ok, maybe I need to stop screwing around. 
I would miss you guys too much.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

More details please. What did ya do?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Sheet CG! My ratings are way down too. I would hate it if you got gone. Greatly enjoy your posts and humor. Play nice for a while?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I pretty much throw the cigarette out the window in sight of the P/U, yell at princess, and am bathing optional. So maybe it's me? snork

I did shave yesterday. I'm sure thats my problem.....


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Throwing a lit cigarette out of the car window is a $1000 fine in my area.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Z129 said:


> Throwing a lit cigarette out of the car window is a $1000 fine in my area.


It's grounds for lynching in my area.
We just lost over 1000 homes and a half dozen people to fires.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Having been at 4.5*s for a while. Was wondering why no "friendly reminders". May ask yours CG?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here in New England, ya have to cut a tree down, cut it up and sunbathe (season) it for a year to get it to burn. Ya could throw a Molotov cocktail in the woods on July 4th and not cause a fire.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

I’ve gotten that message. I’m pretty sure it’s from lyft. I’ve gotten it twice, but I did stop cancelling and circling around rides that I accidentally accepted that were 10 miles out.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Well I enjoy you presence here but judging by your humor on this site I could see how some pax might not take that too lightly


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I got lots of Lyft ones. They are not real popular outside more rundown areas. Still continue to X all over 10 minutes away and 2 years later, still active when uber is slow and I turn it on.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Dang. That's like a slap with a wet noodle to the face.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Z129 said:


> More details please. What did ya do?


It's the cancels.










I need to town it down, for a while.

Time to get on uber's shit list


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

lol


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Oh boy. I'm going to have to start driving with my pants on again.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Switching up the shit list is my jam LOL

Also.. I think Uber is incorporating my cancels into my rating, anyone else experiencing mystery dings that coincide with cancels?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Pulledclear said:


> Oh boy. I'm going to have to start driving with my pants on again.


Wait, wut? They can't make us do that?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's the cancels.
> 
> View attachment 266858
> 
> ...


Make sure you get your jacket before you get deactivated. It's starting to get chilly outside.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Get your Amp also....incase you break down driving Uber, you can MacGyver the light into a heat source for winter months.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Switching up the shit list is my jam LOL
> 
> Also.. I think Uber is incorporating my cancels into my rating, anyone else experiencing mystery dings that coincide with cancels?


Nope...

Cableguynoe Uber's much less stringent about cancels.










This is child's play compared to 3.75. He's the one that showed me cancels don't matter anymore...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Dang it Noe! You're hurting the community!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Dang it Noe! You're hurting the community!


Almost spit beer on dash board. LoL

Got me worried, CG. Your ok. And glad.
Just no more flashing passengers


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't you dare leave....!

You are the perfect foil....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's the cancels.
> 
> View attachment 266858
> 
> ...


I really thought better of you.... everyone knows you make the pax cancel


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's the cancels.
> 
> View attachment 266858
> 
> ...


What's your cancellation rate?

How often are you tapping to arrive early?

Are the cancellations the result of checking the pax destination before you arrive?

I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants to know in order to determine how much leeway we have with Lyft.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Are the cancellations the result of checking the pax destination before you arrive?
> .


I do have some of those. 
But most of my cancels are simply from accepting a ping but leaving UBER on. 
The before I arrive I get a closer UBER ping. 
Or even if it's about the same I'll take UBER.

Like Saduber, my loyalty is with UBER.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I do have some of those.
> But most of my cancels are simply from accepting a ping but leaving UBER on.
> The before I arrive I get a closer UBER ping.
> Or even if it's about the same I'll take UBER.
> ...


That's what I'm doing to accrue my cancels.. it happens more when there's surge and prime time

I forgot to mention my loyalty is definitely with Lyft man.. my Lyft riders are ah.. the upper crust and more pleasant types (tourists)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Interesting thread but I've got nothing.

Good luck!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Interesting thread but I've got nothing.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for stopping by Coach


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

New2This said:


> Nope...
> 
> Cableguynoe Uber's much less stringent about cancels.
> 
> ...


This screen shot is epic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Surgeio said:


> This screen shot is epic. Thanks for sharing.


I am a mere Padawan Shuffler compared to Obi-Wan 3.75. He does more Shuffles at a Meetup than I do in a week.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

New2This said:


> I am a mere Padawan Shuffler compared to Obi-Wan 3.75. He does more Shuffles at a Meetup than I do in a week.


This man you speak of....
He's a myth. He does not exist. 
The tooth fairy is more real than him.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> This man you speak of....
> He's a myth. He does not exist.
> The tooth fairy is more real than him.


He doth existeth. Verily I hath gazed upon his countenance with mine own eyes.

He doth preacheth the Shuffle Gospel of 3.75 which sayeth "The Most Profitable Trip Is The Trip That Is Given Not"


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Kinda cool, CG. The reaction to your possible leaving.

Folks are concerned just cool and I too am glad it's not dire or that you're in to much danger of the "D" word and leaving the ranks of the few. The not exactly proud. The woefully underpaid!



New2This said:


> He doth existeth. Verily I hath gazed upon his countenance with mine own eyes.
> 
> He doth preacheth the Shuffle Gospel of 3.75 which sayeth "The Most Profitable Trip Is The Trip That Is Given Not"


With thine own, thine eyes?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Almost spit beer on dash board. LoL
> 
> Got me worried, CG. Your ok. And glad.
> Just no more flashing passengers


Shhhh. . . you Mean soda on the dashboard
Or beer on your Home Computer !


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Kinda cool, CG. The reaction to your possible leaving.
> 
> Folks are concerned just cool and I too am glad it's not dire or that you're in to much danger of the "D" word and leaving the ranks of the few. The not exactly proud. The woefully underpaid!
> 
> With thine own, thine eyes?


Verily


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

New2This said:


> Verily


Now I gotta look that up! Happy N2,huh, ya happy now!? LoL



tohunt4me said:


> Shhhh. . . you Mean soda on the dashboard
> Or beer on your Home Computer !


Ha, I gets those wackbards...


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's the cancels.
> 
> View attachment 266858
> 
> ...


Those noticed are very common!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Those noticed are very common!!!


Well I get the ones about missing requests all the time where they try to scare us. 
But this is the first time where they actually used the word deactivation, at least for me.

So I figured they must be a little more serious.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Don't have both apps on at the same time. Focus on one or the other. Or, as soon as you get a ping on one, immediately go offline on the other.

Are you using another app that automatically accepts requests? If so, disable it so you can be more deliberate.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Some people suggested wearing pants, not doing my stand up routine for passengers, and not making sexual advances. Now I can't cancel 95% of my rides? Who is working for who here?


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This man you speak of....
> He's a myth. He does not exist.
> The tooth fairy is more real than him.


Creep and lurk in the DC forum every now and then. I'll say this, you want a couple riders to not show up every day and you can get that fee. It adds up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

3.75 said:


> Creep and lurk in the DC forum every now and then. I'll say this, you want a couple riders to not show up every day and you can get that fee. It adds up.


If I don't get at least _two _every day I feel like I'm not doing my job.
It's like tip money.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Throwing a lit cigarette out of the car window is a $1000 fine in my area.


That's it? We are up to $6,250 out here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> That's it? We are up to $6,250 out here.


You live and work in "state penitentiary". I would think they'd tack on some time too. 
Where is "out here"?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Where is "out here"?


Oregon

You can't even cut down a tree on your own property without permits.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> as soon as you get a ping on one, immediately go offline on the other.


That's what I do.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Gilby said:


> That's what I do.


I have been shuffling on one while giving rides on the other


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 266841
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe I need to stop screwing around.
> I would miss you guys too much.


 You of all people?!

You gotta stop slicing up your pax and ditching them in the lake!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Oregon
> 
> You can't even cut down a tree on your own property without permits.


Cali is the same way. 
I told a cop once that "you can't fart in this state without getting permits from a half dozen government agencies''.

He was following me. Stayed right with me. Several turns, in a circle even around a block. 
Finally I pulled over. He did too.
We sat and looked at each other for about ten minutes. 
He finally got out and asked me what I was doing. I told him that I was "waiting."
"For what?" he says.
"For you to go about your business. Why are you following me?"
He asked me if I was feeling paranoid. That's when I told him that if you follow someone long enough they will make a mistake that can be cited for - and "is that why you are following me." I told him that there were SO many laws on the books that a driver will eventually do something wrong, and that's when I used the fart example.

He walked away shaking his head. If I'm under surveillance, make it good enough for me not to tell, ok?


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> If I don't get at least _two _every day I feel like I'm not doing my job.
> It's like tip money.


It has to be part of your strategy. Forget 2, imagine what happens when you get 5. The go to 10.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I got a time out from Lyft tonight for too many cancels. My first one. Or maybe my second, I can't remember. It all blurrs together after 13 hours behind the wheel.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I got a time out from Lyft tonight for too many cancels. My first one. Or maybe my second, I can't remember. It all blurrs together after 13 hours behind the wheel.


Are you trying to outdo Cableguynoe... I mean... Cancelguynoe?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Are you trying to outdo Cableguynoe... I mean... Cancelguynoe?


Haha. Read that 3 times before I caught it. 
Was trying to figure out why you would put my name twice


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got suspended today for failing the verification ID. The first pic failed and I was told to remove my glasses. I don't wear glasses. The second attempt failed as well and I was immediately suspended. I contacted support and a very nice Indian lady named Ella helped me out. After a half hour "investigation" she re-instated my account.

I uploaded a more recent photo this afternoon. One that shows the bags under my eyes.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I got suspended today for failing the verification ID. The first pic failed and I was told to remove my glasses. I don't wear glasses. The second attempt failed as well and I was immediately suspended. I contacted support and a very nice Indian lady named Ella helped me out. After a half hour "investigation" she re-instated my account.
> 
> I uploaded a more recent photo this afternoon. One that shows the bags under my eyes.


Yeah, duck face selfie isn't gonna work Coach


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid (Oct 12, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 266841
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe I need to stop screwing around.
> I would miss you guys too much.


Non-smokers will ding you for the cigarette smell. They smell it just like a bloodhound.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

New2This said:


> Nope...
> 
> Cableguynoe Uber's much less stringent about cancels.
> 
> ...


I need to know how you can milk so many cancel fees. Do you lurk close enough to the ping where the timer starts but far away enough that the pax can't locate you? And the obvious question is... why?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

cdm813 said:


> I need to know how you can milk so many cancel fees. Do you lurk close enough to the ping where the timer starts but far away enough that the pax can't locate you? And the obvious question is... why?


How: Yes. Practice makes perfect

Why: it's the only way I have of getting what's due to me:

*Won't pay me an incentive I qualified for? I Shuffle

*Won't pay me a cleaning fee that's legitimate? I Shuffle

*Screw me out of Surge? I Shuffle

I employ the teachings of The Honorable Elijah yankdog: Thou Shall Double Shuffle As Recompense For Thine Trouble

Shuffling doesn't come out of rider pocket. They get it back from Rohit.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> How: Yes. Practice makes perfect
> 
> Why: it's the only way I have of getting what's due to me:
> 
> ...


More pay and treating drivers right = fewer shuffles

Fewer shuffles = more profit to Uber

Therefore....

Higher driver pay = more profit!!

Back at ya, Uber!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> More pay and treating drivers right = fewer shuffles
> 
> Fewer shuffles = more profit to Uber
> 
> ...


This X10000.

If Uber had left it at the original agreement (75%-25%) and kept Surge at the multiplier I wouldn't Shuffle or Longhaul nearly as much.

The more Uber reaches into drivers pockets the more they either quit or fight back with Shuffling etc.

Dara reaps what he sows.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> Dara reaps what he sows.


He reaps millions in salary, plus an alleged $200M in recompense for having forfeited his $184M Expedia stock options...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lol
Yeah really. 

He sleeps just fine
So does Travis. 

Those guys are winners (in business)


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I got suspended today for failing the verification ID. The first pic failed and I was told to remove my glasses. I don't wear glasses. The second attempt failed as well and I was immediately suspended. I contacted support and a very nice Indian lady named Ella helped me out. After a half hour "investigation" she re-instated my account.
> 
> I uploaded a more recent photo this afternoon. One that shows the bags under my eyes.


I had to remove my glasses before it would accept my pic. I tried 4 times with them on


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid (Oct 12, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> What's your cancellation rate?
> 
> How often are you tapping to arrive early?
> 
> ...


I never used the Cancel button. If a Penny Ride required 20 minutes to get there I would instead just ignore the ping.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> I never used the Cancel button. If a Penny Ride required 20 minutes to get there I would instead just ignore the ping.


How do you know it's a short ride?


----------



## The Cincinnati Kid (Oct 12, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> How do you know it's a short ride?


The distance in miles is in the bottom of the ping window.



Jason Wilson said:


> I had to remove my glasses before it would accept my pic. I tried 4 times with them on


My pic was approved with me wearing a beret. Probably hurt my ratings.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Cincinnati Kid said:


> The distance in miles is in the bottom of the ping window.


That is distance to the pick up location.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> That is distance to the pick up location.


And some of us don't even get that anymore.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

The real question is, did Cableguynoe get deactivated yet. Lets be honest...its just his time....LOL


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> The real question is, did Cableguynoe get deactivated yet. Lets be honest...its just his time....LOL


Fill in the blank.

Merc the ___


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Fill in the blank.
> 
> Merc the ___


Merciless? Cousin of Ming?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> *Merc the Herc*


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I keep thinking of that old Sinatra sing every time I see this thread...

_"Deactivation is funny, makes your Uber day uncanny
Makes you move in with your granny, just as you think of Lyft

Deactivation is crazy, your whole perspective gets queasy
Starts you going all wheezy, time to switch over to Lyft"
_


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Throwing a lit cigarette out of the car window is a $1000 fine in my area.


Throwing a lit cigarette out the window is a punch in the face in my area



UberBastid said:


> Cali is the same way.
> I told a cop once that "you can't fart in this state without getting permits from a half dozen government agencies''.
> 
> He was following me. Stayed right with me. Several turns, in a circle even around a block.
> ...


Get back to the White House now!

You don't have a visa to visit CA


----------

